# First attempt



## Irishgrl06 (Sep 3, 2016)

I just attempting my first batch of M&P soap making. It did not turn out well. It started to set when I was still I the process of getting on my double boiler.my recipe is as follow:
1 pound avocado cucumber soap base
2tbs mango butter
1tbs palm oil
1tbs sweet almond oil
1tsp aloe vera 
1tsp vitamin e
5 grams of eucalyptus essential oil
About 1 tsp of diamond dust

I thought it was going well then in the process of still heating it starting to get chunky and never ended up in liquid form. I poured it into my molds anyways. Any advice would be appreciated 
-Meg


----------



## HappyGoNaturally (Sep 3, 2016)

Did you cut the soap base into little pieces?


----------



## Irishgrl06 (Sep 3, 2016)

Yes I cut them into 1 oz squares


----------



## Stacyspy (Sep 3, 2016)

Although I don't work a whole lot with MP, I think you may have put too many/ too much additives into the base. If I remember correctly, you should use no more than 1 tsp. of additive oil or butter per lb of soap base, as it will affect your final product. I don't know the science behind it, but I'm sure someone will chime in soon.


----------



## KristaY (Sep 3, 2016)

Take this with a grain of salt because I've not made a lot of M&P, but here are a couple of thoughts:

How old/new is your base and did you keep it stored in an air-tight container? I tried to make soap using a base I bought about a year previous and it was a mess (even though I had it wrapped in plastic then into a zip top bag). It got clumpy while I was trying to melt it, then it turned into a snotty consistency. It all went into the trash and I started over with new. Very frustrating!

What does the manufacturer recommend as the max amount of additives you can use? I recall from some site they said up to 2%. It may vary with each base but you've got way more than that. If it's 2% max that would only be about 2 tsp (if my math is correct). 

1 lb = 16 oz
16 oz = 96 tsp
96 tsp x 2% = 1.92 tsp

Based on the oils and butter amounts you added, you've got over 14%. Have you tried the soap? Is it greasy with little lather? If so, I think that might be your problem. But again, check with the manufacturer and see what they recommend on the amount of goodies you can add.


----------



## Irishgrl06 (Sep 3, 2016)

I didn't even think Of percents. I just bought the base yesterday. I was going off an article I read about how much butter and oils to use per pound but I used per ingredient not as a whole product, such as the butter and oils as one ingredient. I'm going to recaluate my recipe. I haven't tried the soap yet. Thank you for your advice!!! 





KristaY said:


> Take this with a grain of salt because I've not made a lot of M&P, but here are a couple of thoughts:
> 
> How old/new is your base and did you keep it stored in an air-tight container? I tried to make soap using a base I bought about a year previous and it was a mess (even though I had it wrapped in plastic then into a zip top bag). It got clumpy while I was trying to melt it, then it turned into a snotty consistency. It all went into the trash and I started over with new. Very frustrating!
> 
> ...


----------



## CTAnton (Sep 3, 2016)

don't feel bad Irishgirl...we've all made our mistakes here...yours is simply a reminder to the rest of us to not overdo the additives...sometimes I fogey things and could easily make mistakes but I'm reminded by members of this forum the pitfalls that lie out there...so many thanks for sharing...this is what this forum is all about!


----------



## WildIris (Sep 3, 2016)

Too many additives for the amount of base. My notes say no more than 1Tbs. of additive including fragrance per 1# of base. You could add more base?


----------



## HappyGoNaturally (Sep 3, 2016)

At first I assumed it was a recipe that had already been used, but I see what you all mean about it being too many additives.  It's things like this, Irishgirl that can sometimes get you experimenting where you otherwise would not have.  The math seems tricky to me (lol, as all does!) about adding more base ... it seems a bit tricky also in thinking to use this batch as an additive to a base, but not as tricky!  Maybe you could melt a new batch of base and add to that just a little from the failed batch ...?  

If that doesn't work, you could try what I did once (with straight m/p) and you might like it, who knows! -- Take a small amount of base, add a bit of the buttered batch, slosh it all together and while it's still warm, take a clump of fiberfill and mush it in there.  Then set it out to harden -- next time you take a shower, take it in with you, you'll have a soapy sponge!


----------



## Irishgrl06 (Sep 7, 2016)

After 4 attempts I think I got a good one!!! I'm so proud!! I just melted the base as is and added fragrance  thank you everyone for all your input!!


----------



## earlene (Sep 8, 2016)

Your 4th attempt looks great!  Congratulations on your success.


----------



## lisamaliga (Sep 9, 2016)

That 4th attempt looks wonderful. Glad it's working out for you!


----------

